# First Drawing



## Andrea K (Nov 4, 2005)

This is the first drawing that I've actually tried to do. Hope you like it!







I copied it from this photo






Any comments or suggestions would be great! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 4, 2005)

THAT'S AWESOME!

That man is tied with Niles Crane as my ultimate hero. :mrgreen:


----------



## MisledAmoeba (Nov 4, 2005)

hahaha, Best movie ever.  That's really good! It's hard to believe it's your first.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow! thats pretty impressive for your first drawing. Great job! and awesome subject.


----------

